# T500 pain....



## rippedmanlet (Dec 27, 2011)

Is there a way to reduce the pain from t500, I can barely walk my leg is so sore lol


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 27, 2011)

grapeseed oil...100ml for like $10   you'll only need like .2-.5ml per ml of t500

Will work 100% i PROMISE


----------



## pieguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Either filter your own GSO or buy some prefiltered from researchsupply.net and backfill the syringe with filtered gso when you do the t500 injections. Anything over 300mg/ml is going to hurt, a lot. Except I heard there's a test e and test c blend of t400 that's suspended in heavy EO to make it painless. Haven't tried it myself though.


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 27, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> grapeseed oil...100ml for like $10   you'll only need like .2-.5ml per ml of t500
> 
> Will work 100% i PROMISE



Awesome, any more info on how to do this, like where to buy gso


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 28, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Either filter your own GSO or buy some prefiltered from researchsupply.net and backfill the syringe with filtered gso when you do the t500 injections. Anything over 300mg/ml is going to hurt, a lot. Except I heard there's a test e and test c blend of t400 that's suspended in heavy EO to make it painless. Haven't tried it myself though.



buy where piety said. will get to you within a week. make sure it is the filtered grapeseed oil!


----------



## jimm (Dec 28, 2011)

Just man up!! Haha just joking fella can I ask what blend is tht t500?


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 28, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> buy where piety said. will get to you within a week. make sure it is the filtered grapeseed oil!



Ok the pre filtered stuff is sterile enough to use?


----------



## pieguy (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, prefiltered means it's sterile for injection.


----------



## rc771 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ethyl Oleate is incredible at stopping injection pain for me. You just add it to your syringe just as you would GSO.

You have to be careful though because some people's bodies don't like EO.


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 28, 2011)

Ordered some syringe filters and a sterile glass bottle


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 28, 2011)

*Another trick*

Something else I have tried and works well is....I have some weak EQ(150mgs per ml) and you can mix that.
OR I use some test E amps I have from jelfa that are only 100mgs per ml and one of those would work also. 
Basically add weak gear to the stronger stuff.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 28, 2011)

rippedmanlet said:


> Ok the pre filtered stuff is sterile enough to use?



yep, used it a few cycles ago when there was insane pip..it is 100% g2g


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I've ordered syringe filters and will filter my own. Preftered was 30$ a jug , and I'm sure it's cheap in grocery store and I'll just filter it


----------



## jimm (Dec 29, 2011)

What blend you using


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 29, 2011)

jimm said:


> What blend you using




? Im going to buy some GSO at grocery store, and filter it myself. just waiting for my syringe and filter to come in. I can already feel my ass is sore after doing 2nd pin. Gunna be another 4 days of agony


----------



## XYZ (Dec 29, 2011)

Who in their right mind would make a 500mg/ml solution that wasn't in EO?  Even then it's overkill.


----------



## GMO (Dec 29, 2011)

XYZ said:


> Who in their right mind would make a 500mg/ml solution that wasn't in EO?  Even then it's overkill.



This^^^x1000


The only exception to this is Test Undecanoate...


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 29, 2011)

If it's from a sponsor on this site, I have guess on who it is. If I'm correct their blend is 150 test p, 100 test pp, 250 test c. I dont like the idea of blends.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 29, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> If it's from a sponsor on this site, I have guess on who it is. If I'm correct their blend is 150 test p, 100 test pp, 250 test c. I dont like the idea of blends.


 

They are difficult to control, this one's not too bad but the stuff like test prop/tren ace/mast prop are just dumb.  What if you want to drop the tren?  Too bad you're stuck.

I've never liked blends for this reason.  I like to adjust on the fly if need be.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 29, 2011)

XYZ said:


> They are difficult to control, this one's not too bad but the stuff like test prop/tren ace/mast prop are just dumb.  What if you want to drop the tren?  Too bad you're stuck.
> 
> I've never liked blends for this reason.  I like to adjust on the fly if need be.



I like to have complete control over dosages, I'd rather draw from 3 different vials if I have to. I kinda feel like some of these blends are for lazy people lol.


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't think it's a blend, and it is from a sponsor


----------



## pieguy (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's a blend. I don't think you can suspend 500mg of test e in straight EO even.


----------



## acemon (Dec 29, 2011)

One of our sponsors carries EQ in 50mg/ml concentrations. Pm if you need a name. At least you would get something out of it instead of just straight oil. Just a thought


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 29, 2011)

acemon said:


> One of our sponsors carries EQ in 50mg/ml concentrations. Pm if you need a name. At least you would get something out of it instead of just straight oil. Just a thought



yeah..... you're not gonna get anything from 50mg of eq. why would someone make eq 50mg/ml?


----------



## pieguy (Dec 29, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> yeah..... you're not gonna get anything from 50mg of eq. why would someone make eq 50mg/ml?



Don't judge me for using 12ml of oil to get my weekly dosage. 

Maybe they made it for diluting? Seems kinda pointless considering 200-300mg of eq a week doesn't do much.


----------



## acemon (Dec 29, 2011)

I figured it was for diluting purposes or perhaps a vet use.


----------



## jimm (Dec 29, 2011)

rippedmanlet said:


> ? Im going to buy some GSO at grocery store, and filter it myself. just waiting for my syringe and filter to come in. I can already feel my ass is sore after doing 2nd pin. Gunna be another 4 days of agony




I meant what blend was the test 500 buddy what esters and what mg ect..

Just curious as I have test 400 here for my next cycle and I'm guessing that's gonna hurt like a bitch aswell 

Let us know how it goes when you get your stuff and dilute it!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> yeah..... you're not gonna get anything from 50mg of eq. why would someone make eq 50mg/ml?



Vet grade EQ


----------



## senior316 (Jan 1, 2012)

that amount of prop in the blend is dumb. How can anyone keep steady T levels with a mix like that? If your pinning 2xweek then the prop levels will be a roller coaster. But with the other esters, pinning more often to stabilize the T levels spike from the prop, you would be doing a ridiculous amount of longer estered Test increasing side effect troubles.


----------



## jimm (Jan 1, 2012)

^^^ what you talking about he hasn't even said what's in the blend..


----------



## bigreddave (Jan 2, 2012)

are u talking about Ant t400? stuff broutal, pinned quad and cried for days


----------



## rippedmanlet (Jan 2, 2012)

It seems the gso did not help the pip. Is there anything else I could do to reduce the pip?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

try picking up some b12 to cut your gear with. it will also add a nice boost to your cycle


----------



## 2lt2wt (Jan 2, 2012)

I've always heated mine and cut it with other gear in the same syringe...inject very slowly, also....rapid expansion in the muscle fiber can be brutally painful....just my .02


----------



## rippedmanlet (Jan 2, 2012)

2lt2wt said:


> I've always heated mine and cut it with other gear in the same syringe...inject very slowly, also....rapid expansion in the muscle fiber can be brutally painful....just my .02



Ya I put it in hot tap water prior. Perhaps im going to quickly and causing strain


----------



## pieguy (Jan 2, 2012)

Did u cut it to a concentration less than 200mg/ml? If not, do that first. If heat and pushing slow isn't helping, ur body probably doesn't like the prop ester


----------



## rippedmanlet (Jan 2, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Did u cut it to a concentration less than 200mg/ml? If not, do that first. If heat and pushing slow isn't helping, ur body probably doesn't like the prop ester



Cut to 250. Sponsor claims its test e 500, not a blend. If it is a blend I don't know the mix. It was a virgin pin in left quad, and I probably pushed quickly.


----------



## jimm (Jan 3, 2012)

bigreddave said:


> are u talking about Ant t400? stuff broutal, pinned quad and cried for days





Yeah its t400 that's why the thread is called t500 pain..


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 3, 2012)

i love blends some say its best for TRT but i my body reacts great as in size and power


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 3, 2012)

T500 is painful period. Its double the powder suspended in 10ml oil. Cut it


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 3, 2012)

It's true^^^


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cut it and if it doesnt work then i wouldnt use it.I cant use oils that hurt that bad.


----------



## rippedmanlet (Jan 3, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> T500 is painful period. Its double the powder suspended in 10ml oil. Cut it



I did cut it, didn't seem to make a difference. Hurt just as bad. Cut to 250mg/ml.


----------



## pieguy (Jan 3, 2012)

rippedmanlet said:


> I did cut it, didn't seem to make a difference. Hurt just as bad. Cut to 250mg/ml.



Cut it down to even more and just push more oil. If it's pure test e, you shouldn't be getting the pain you're describing at 250mg/ml. Seems like prop is causing the pain.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 3, 2012)

Either like pieguy said it has prop or you could be allergic to something in it. I broke out in hives from tren once.


----------



## FrankJames (Jan 3, 2012)

i have to agree with Vibrant, i will mix from different vials, complete control over your destiny, i pull from the vials with an 18g and pin with a 23g, clean and easy. What size pin are you using?


----------



## delcapone (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel your pain bro, i homebrewed test, e 300 w/ gso, bb, ba, . so i made a batch at 400 and could hardly walk for 3 days, i"d like to dillute the whole bottle at once. i"ll post a thread later and get some advice, i dont have my measyrements w/ me.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

250mg/ml test E feels like nothing to me, if you cut it in half and it still hurts there's gotta be prop in it or something, or perhaps a ridiculous BA content. Either way you can't do much but keep cutting it down with GSO or weaker gear, if that doesn't work I'll dispose of it for you


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 3, 2012)

I stack it  with deca sound funny but no pain


----------



## rippedmanlet (Jan 3, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Either like pieguy said it has prop or you could be allergic to something in it. I broke out in hives from tren once.



Hmm never considered being allergic, 



FrankJames said:


> i have to agree with Vibrant, i will mix from different vials, complete control over your destiny, i pull from the vials with an 18g and pin with a 23g, clean and easy. What size pin are you using?



22ga pin. Ordered 23 and 25 pins though. The sponsor didn't disclose what blend it is, if it even is a blend


----------



## FrankJames (Jan 3, 2012)

delcapone said:


> I feel your pain bro, i homebrewed test, e 300 w/ gso, bb, ba, . so i made a batch at 400 and could hardly walk for 3 days, i"d like to dillute the whole bottle at once. i"ll post a thread later and get some advice, i dont have my measyrements w/ me.


 

take a look at the homebrew thread if you are not already on it.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/115586-homebrew-powder.html


----------



## jimm (Jan 3, 2012)

Once again what is in this t500 blend mr OP???


----------



## rippedmanlet (Jan 3, 2012)

jimm said:


> Once again what is in this t500 blend mr OP???



I've answered this several times. I don't know. Sponsor sold it as pure test e


----------



## BIGBASH (Jan 3, 2012)

i mate gets the same pain


----------



## hongthaomurphy (Jan 3, 2012)

glad i read this. i was considering trying some myself but  think ill pass


----------

